# Abranet bulk buy



## TellicoTurning (Jun 3, 2010)

Are there any plans in the near future for another Abranet sheet bulk purchase?


----------



## Rchan63 (Jun 3, 2010)

Have you try to contact Wolftat? http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=62088


----------



## wolftat (Aug 6, 2010)

Chuck, PM sent.


----------

